# Desperate for help!



## Wedgeroo (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi guys

Just signed up to this forum. This is quite long winded but I thank even one of you for taking the time to read it.

I am a 25 year old male from the UK
For the past year I have been suffering from frequent digestive problems. Diarrhoea mainly. I will be fine the. For no reason at all I would be having watery bowl movements for about 4 hours. Accompanied with mucus, dizziness, strong nausea and bloating. I finally plucked up the courage to see my GP and after undergoing a micro biological stool test, all three tests came back as perfectly normal. And my case has been diagnosed with anxiety and stress as it's cause. I did agree with that to a point until about an hour ago. Had an amazing weekend and although I have been worried about having another attack, I have been fine. Even managed to go out for a meal with my girlfriend and not even worry about it. But an hour ago out of nowhere, I became very bloated and flatulent, passed a perfectly normal stool that made me very satisfied, then ten minutes later, bloated again, nauseous and then a watery bowel movement. I feel fine again now but I am just finding it hard to believe that anxiety/stress is causing it as I didn't feel I was worrying about anything. If anyone can help me I would be so grateful as I am at my wits ens with it. I can't live my life, I'm scared to go on holiday if I have an attack, and although I am very lucky to have a girlfriend who is very very understanding about my situation, it still makes a man feel demasculated, helpless and useless. I should also add, when I feel my symptoms beginning along with nausea, I have a massive phobia of vomiting which I think makes my stress and anxiety levels worse and I do everything in my power and possible to prevent myself from vomiting. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated

Carl


----------



## SIBOKid20 (Aug 8, 2015)

A lot of doctors mention anxiety as a cause when they can't seem to find one. Nothing against the doctors, I just don't think the knowledge is spread out there enough for all of the doctors to know. When it comes to digestive issues, it is my firm belief after years of research and my own digestive issues that while anxiety can definitely make symptoms worse, it is not the cause but a symptom as well. Digestive issues stemming from IBS are almost always bacterial, but of course being tested first for other possible ailments for safety reasons is a must. First off I would eliminate the most common trigger foods, like gluten and dairy for about a week, and see how you feel. You can try this with other foods that you think may be bothering you as well. You can also try a good probiotic and see if that helps as well. I'm positive with a little effort, time, and patience, you'll be feeling much better. Best of luck and keep us updated!


----------

